# Thoughts and Prayers Needed Please



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

It seems like this month has just gotten worse and worse for me. I am asking for your thoughts/prayers with me today as Isabeau is at the vet.  

Late last night my sister was walking through the house to her room and carrying Isabeau and she tripped and fell with her and though she tried to keep hold of her so she didn't hit she did anyway and Isabeau was screaming and when we finally got hold of her her front leg was twisted. I was pretty sure it was broken but she didn't seem to have anything else wrong luckily. 

It was late and the emergency vet near me was a place I really didn't want to go because not only do I not trust emergency vets, this place is outrageously expensive and if you can't afford to pay up front they want you to sign your dog over to them which is something I definitely wasn't going to do, so since I only had a few hours to wait until the normal vet opened I just put her in a basket on a heating pad in my lap and gave her nutrical and Trey and I sat up with her all night. 

It was one of the scariest experiences of my life, like when Deedlit had her head injury and we weren't sure she was going to make it, I worried and cried the whole time. Finally at 7 this morning I took her in to the vet and because it was a walk in they had me leave her there so they could do x-rays and call me to let me know what's going on. I'm soo worried but hopefully it will be just a simple break and they can fix it, as long as she's okay.   I'm waiting at my Aunt's to hear because it's close to the vet, so hoping they'll call soon..


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

Good luck and let us know as soon as possible how she is doing.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

oh my gosh gypsy i'm so sorry  how scary  my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

*hugs*, these are tough lil cookies, im sure shell be fine and running round in absolutly no time. watch out though, they can do alot of damage to you with those heavy lil casts lol!
i had brusies when dodger had his on!


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

Ohhh! We are so sorry! Hope everythng turns out ok!!! Chica & Boo send well wishes & kisses!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Poor Gypsy!! I hope little Izzy is ok, but I'm sure she will be....and you have our thoughts and prayers!! KISSES TO IZZY, HER WORRIED SISTERS AND HER WORRIED FAMILY!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh no! Please let us know as soon as you hear anything back. 

Mr. Peepers broke his leg when he was 6 months old.  So I know what you're going through.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh no Gypsy  I'm so sorry please let us know how she is I'm praying for good news.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks so much girls!   I just talked to the vet and she said that it was broken just in one place, at the wrist, not at the elbow or shoulder which is what we were worried about and that they're going to put a cast on and she can come home after 3.   I'm soo relieved. My poor little girl, she was so brave through it all, still wagging her tail and giving kisses. I'll keep everyone updated. I'm a little worried about her dragging that cast around because she is still only 1.12 pounds but I'm sure she'll be moving around with it well in no time. :lol:


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I so sorry Isabeau when through this.  They are very frigile...
I'm glad she's not very bad. {{hugs}}. Keep us posted. I'll keep her in my thoughts. Wishing her a speed recovery.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh, what a sad thing for Izzy and for you and your sister. I hope she heals soon.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm so glad it wasn't worse  i'm sure she'll adapt to her cast in no time


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwww poor Izzy! and poor you! Praying for her to heal quickly!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Hope Izzy is alright. Poor little girl! Prayers and good wishes out to you!


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

Kisses for Isabeau, glad to hear she was still wagging her tail and giving kisses! 
I know exactly how you feel, it's scary when something happens to our babies.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Isabeau. Hope she recovers quickly! 

Nine & Milo


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone. 

We just picked Izzy up from the vets and they said she is doing really well, she has a little pink cast and they put a flower on it, it's still big looking for her though. They said she weighs 1.8 pounds right now. She's still pretty out of it because of the anesthesia and pain medication but when I get her home I'm going to give her some canned food and hopefully she'll start feeling a little better. They said she'll probably need to wear the cast for about 6 weeks but since she's young it should heal up well. I'm just so relieved she's okay!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

It's so good to hear she's alright


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

That's great to hear! Of course you might have to spoil her some more!!!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww poor Isbeau. 
Im glad shes gonna be alright


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh, I'm so glad she is OK. It's like they are tough and fragile at the same time. I hope the six weeks fly by!


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

So glad to hear that she will be ok. The six weeks will fly by and she wil be as good as new. Our thoughts and prayers are with her and your family.

Kara and Boys


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm so glad she'll be o.k.!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so glad little Izzy is ok! I hope she's feeling better and has a quick recovery. What a brave little pup! :cheer:


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers for a very speedy recovery


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

how scary for you. I am glad everything is alright. I would have been crying my eyes out too.


----------



## pebbies (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm happy to see she's going to be o.k. I worry about my little brat breaking something. She's always jumping around and doesn't want to be contained.

Everyone else is right, the six weeks will fly by quickly.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm praying for a speedy recovery for your little oe.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

That's good news about the pup. I forgot to ask, how is your sister? She must have at least picked up a few bruises along with her guilt trip.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thank goodness she is going to be alright!  That must be wonderful for you, Gypsy! I hope she gets well quickly for you and the girls.


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, I'm so happy that Izzy is okay. I know she'll have a speedy recovery.
Will keep praying for her as she recovers. Keep us posted on how she is
getting along.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Only just seen this thread, the thought of it really upset me, im so glad she is going to be alright,


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry I didnt respond sooner I just saw this, thank god she's gonna be ok *hugs* to you and get well soon licks off the boys to Izzy.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww...poor Izzy. I'm glad she's going to be okay. Lots of hugs & well wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am soooooooo glad to hear that little Isabeau is not injured too badly. I will definitely pray for her quick recovery. What a brave little girl. Now you can rest assured since your little one will be okay. Minky, Minnie and I send you and Isabeau hugs and kisses! =)


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

What an awful time you must have had but I;m glad she is going to be ok give her a big hug from us and give your sister one too she must be feeling awful x x


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh I just read this...I'm so glad she's going to be okay, how scary that must have been! I dropped Beau once when he was a puppy and I still don't like to think about it. He landed on his back and I was so afraid he might have hit his head or injured himself in some way that wouldn't show up until later...thankfully he turned out to be completely fine, but I wasn't. I was bursting into tears the whole day, and the next, because I just felt so sick about what had happened. I hope you ALL feel better!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone.   She's feeling much better today, trying to play and run around. :lol: I'm so happy she's okay and should heal up well. I took some pictures of her in her cast I'll have to post when I get the chance to upload them.


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Poor Isabeau! I'm so glad she will be better soon. It can be so scary when the little ones get hurt. When Poco was a baby, my boyfriend accidentally shut a door on his leg. He yelped and cried for so long, and it was so scary, but luckily he was ok. I'm sure Isabeau will be as good as new in a few weeks


----------



## Boppys Dad (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm really relieved to know your Izzy is going to be O.K. in 6 weeks or so. I am unsure of how I would react had this happened to me and my Boppy.
Keep up that positive attitude and think about this for a moment, now you can love your dog even more!!! At least you know she'll be better in a few weeks, AMEN for that! 
At our house, my wife simply can't fathom the idea that I could love or spoil my Boppy ("our" Boppy, excuse me) anymore than I do now, but I'm confident that it's possible! LOL at myself, but it's true.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Gypsy, I was about to ask you about Isabeau. It's good to hear she's better and playful.

I really like your siggy.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you.   She's continuing to improve now and getting irritated about not being able to play as hard as she wants with the other dogs :lol: . I'm posting pictures of her today so you can all see her little cast.


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

I had to come find what happened to her cause I saw the pics. I know by now she is doing lots better!!! I know it was so scary. I would have been the same way. I hope she contines to heal  ((((HUGS))))


----------

